# Shed Hunting?



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Lets see some if you got pictures. Thanks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, I wanted to beat NHS to the "sheds" this time.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

nice find on that last one. Most would have walked right by it and not seen it, with all that cover and what not.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, sorry for high jacking the thread. iThe tool shed thing comes up on these horn hunting things every time. I wanted to get a piece of it once. :lol: 

I apologize.


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Those sheds look a little bleached white *goob*. Must be a year or two old.

I havent seen any this year but here's a few from last year.
[attachment=1:25suecg6]sheds.jpg[/attachment:25suecg6]
[attachment=0:25suecg6]sheds(2).jpg[/attachment:25suecg6]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Those sheds look a little bleached white *goob*. Must be a year or two old.
> 
> I havent seen any this year but here's a few from last year.
> [attachment=1:e4oxwywa]sheds.jpg[/attachment:e4oxwywa]
> [attachment=0:e4oxwywa]sheds(2).jpg[/attachment:e4oxwywa]


Whoa!

Ah....couple of those little ones look like Wyoming sheds.


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

Found the first set yes a set riding my dirt bike I hit a rock went off the trail and recked got up and ther was a 4x4 set laying ther luck sorry dont have a pic my camera is broke


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

LMAO, That there was funny Thanks for sharing


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------

